# DIY stand slanted forward 1/8



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

just built an aquarium stand its slanted forward like 1/8. used a level and the bubbles edge is barely touching one of the lines. its within 'level' parameters but i could have made it better. is this an issue? the tank is a 20L. used 2x4's.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Some people use a styrofoam sheet between the tank and the stand to compensate for small levelling issues. There maybe other substances that work better.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Styro will not compensate for levelling issues, only flatness.If the stand leans slightly, level it with shims. Having the bubble between the lines, doesn't mean it meets level "parameters". If the bubble isn't in the centre, it isn't level. Having said that, if the top of the stand, that the tank sits on, is in one plane, being slightly out of level is not that big an issue. It is a problem if one or more corners isn't in that plane and the tank twists when filled.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

jonstreets said:


> just built an aquarium stand its slanted forward like 1/8. used a level and the bubbles edge is barely touching one of the lines. its within 'level' parameters but i could have made it better. is this an issue? the tank is a 20L. used 2x4's.


I maybe be wrong but as I read it...is your tank 20 litres or a 20g long?
I would not worry to much with such a small tank even if it's 20g but yes as mentioned you can just shim to two front stand support posts. 
Also as mentioned and agree...all tanks should sit on styrofoam which does help cushion any stress points.

...Ralph


----------

